# hitching Seattle to LA - need advice or a ride !



## ziggyluscious (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey all.

Need to get back to So Cal, it sucks in Seattle.... Hipster hell !

Seeing as the I-5 goes right through Seattle,
Can anyone tell me the best places to hitch from ?
Especially anywhere near a truck stop or good rest stop ?

Or anyone driving ???

email me at:
[email protected]


----------



## Kavanagh2 (Jun 9, 2009)

i'm hitching seattle to LA too...


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jun 9, 2009)

If you are in Sacramento PM me and I'll try to find fun stuff for us to do.


----------



## Kavanagh2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Damn, just realized that


----------



## Tiphareth (Jun 15, 2009)

Seattle has been really confusing and sometimes intidimating hitching situations, but at the same time I have heard hitching from tacoma is easier.


----------

